# Wish to sshfs mount files owned by apache

## ericjohnson

Rather than using the command line editors like vim, I'm hoping to use sshfs to mount a directory on a remote system, and then use a local (GUI) based editor.

Trouble is, the remote files are owned by the apache user.

Naively, I tried enabling the apache account for ssh access by doing

```
passwd apache
```

... then entering a valid password when asked. That didn't work - still can't ssh in.

What's the best solution here?

----------

## mikegpitt

Why not have root mount the sshfs filesystem on the remote machine?

The apache user has no login shell defined, which might have interfered with your trying to enable ssh for it... but don't do that, since it's a security issue.  The apache user should only run apache.

----------

